# smart card invalid



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

Well I had my install on my (2) 622's today or I should say I did 99% of the install. First the installer called to say he would miss the 8 - 12 window and be an hour late, I had a 3:00 appointment so I took out my 921 and 942 hooked up the 622s checked the switchs downloaded the program and had both at the ready to authorize screen. The guy showed up and found out I had two 622s and had a hard attack as he did not have a glue how to hook them up, I let him panic a while and told him to relax they were already hooded up he just needed to autorize. He authorized the first one no issues on the second one he gave the help desk the wrong numbers which forced the unit to and error 124 "The internal smart card is not authorized for this reciever" call dish network. if you push OK it takes you immediately to the system info screen does a test and tests good when you press done it takes you back to the error 124 screen, the help desk tech tried everything to force the correct autorization number to the unit but to no avail. If you soft reboot or power plug reboot it has no impact. He told me to leave it plugged in for 24 hours but turned off and it might work on it's own. He will send a new one in 2 days. Problem is you can not turn it off from this state with the remote or front panel power button. It is stuck on this error screen. If anyone has any ideas let me know other wise I will wait for the replacment.

vip622 dvr-hd
software L356
dp34


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Try pressing Power and Up Arrow at the same time, on the front panel of the receiver.


----------



## markyd21 (Mar 28, 2006)

If there is not progress tomorrow, I would really push getting a new one since the installer is the one who messed it up. (this is coming from an installer too).


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

Well I fixed it late last night, had the idea of pulling the smart card out of my 921 and putting it in the external slot so it would really have the wrong card, did this rebooted it and it went to the not authorized screen as with the first boot up. Removed the card and called tech support to re-authorize and it worked. Go figure. I now have two 622's up and running perfectly. Just wish I knew when Dallas is going to get HD locals, I heard they are being up linked but can't verify that.


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

sgt940 said:


> Well I fixed it late last night, had the idea of pulling the smart card out of my 921 and putting it in the external slot so it would really have the wrong card, did this rebooted it and it went to the not authorized screen as with the first boot up. Removed the card and called tech support to re-authorize and it worked. Go figure. I now have two 622's up and running perfectly. Just wish I knew when Dallas is going to get HD locals, I heard they are being up linked but can't verify that.


Still on track for Q2 for Dallas HD locals.

Sam


----------



## dlhuse (Apr 3, 2006)

pdxsam said:


> Still on track for Q2 for Dallas HD locals.
> 
> Sam


Sam,

April IS Q2. Or are we saying no later than June?:grin:


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

Rumor floating around is the beginning of May... but just rumor... :hair:


----------

